# Another Article By Kala Afghana Ji And Reply By Brother Bijla Singh JI



## vijaydeep Singh (Oct 25, 2008)

Gurfateh

. 



*ੴਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ॥*​*ਸਮਾਧਾਨ ਗੋਚਰੇ ਕੁੱਝ ਸ਼ੰਕੇ​*ਸਿੱਖੀ ਦੀ ਚੜ੍ਹਦੀ ਕਲਾ ਵੇਖਣੀ ਲੋਚਦੇ ਗੁਰਮੁਖ ਸੱਜਣ ਜੀਓ!
ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਜੀ ਕਾ ਖ਼ਾਲਸਾ। ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਜੀ ਕੀ ਫ਼ਤਹਿ ॥
ਸੰਸਾਰ ਤੋਂ ਚਲਾਣੇ ਦਾ ਹੁਕਮ ਆ ਜਾਣ ਤੋਂ ਪਹਿਲਾਂ, ਨੌਵੀਂ ਪੁਸਤਕ ਵੀ ਲਿਖ ਸਕਾਂ? ਇਹ ਸੱਧਰ ਪੂਰੀ ਕਰ ਲੈਣ ਲਈ ਯਤਨਸ਼ੀਲ ਬਹੁਪੱਖੀ ਖੋਜ-ਵਿਚਾਰਾਂ ਸਮੇ ਅਵੱਲ਼ੀ ਦੁਬਿਧਾ ਨੇ ਆ ਘੇਰਿਆ ਹੈ। ਕਲਮ ਰੋਕੀ ਬੇਚੈਨ ਬੈਠੇ ਨੇ ਗੁਰਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਦੇ ਇਸ ਪਾਵਨ ਫ਼ੁਰਮਾਨ ਨੂੰ- “ਹੋਇ ਇਕਤ੍ਰ ਮਿਲਹੁ ਮੇਰੇ ਭਾਈ ਦੁਬਿਧਾ ਦੂਰਿ ਕਰਹੁ ਲਿਵ ਲਾਇ”॥ ਦੁਬਿਧਾ ਦਾ ਸਮਾਧਾਨ ਜਾਣਿਆ ਤਾਂ ਇਸ E.Mail ਦੁਆਰਾ ਤੁਹਾਡੀ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਾਂ ਦੀ ਇਕੱਤ੍ਰਤਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਹਾਜ਼ਰ ਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਹਾਂ ਜੀ। ਹੇਠ ਲਿਖੇ ਸ਼ੰਕਿਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਪੜ੍ਹ ਵਿਚਾਰ ਕੇ ਆਪ ਜੀ ਦੀ ਜੋ ਵੀ ਰਾਏ ਬਣੇ ਬਿਨਾ ਦੇਰੀ ਤੋਂ ਦਾਸਰੇ ਤੱਕ ਪੁਚਾ ਦਿਉ ਤਾਂ, ਬੜਾ ਜ਼ਰੂਰੀ ਇਤਿਹਾਸਕ ਮਸਲਾ ਹੱਲ ਕਰ ਲੈਣ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਪ ਜੀ ਦੀ ਇਹ ਅਨਮੋਲ ਸਦਾ ਸ਼ਾਦ ਰਹੇਗੀ। ਸਮਾਧਾਨ ਗੋਚਰੇ ਸ਼ੰਕੇ ਦਾ ਕਰਮਵਾਰ ਵੇਰਵਾ ਇਸ ਪ੍ਰਕਾਰ ਹੈ:-
1- ਇਤਿਹਾਸਕਾਰਾਂ ਨੇ ‘ਸਮਰਾਟ ਅਕਬਰ` ਨੂੰ ਬੜਾ ਖੁਲ੍ਹ ਦਿਲਾ ਅਤੇ ਸਾਰੇ ਧਰਮਾ ਨਾਲ ਸਾਵਾਂ ਸਲੂਕ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਬੜਾ ਚੰਗਾ ਸ਼ਾਸਕ ਦਰਸਾਇਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ। ਪਰ ਤੰਗ ਦਿਲ ਬ੍ਰਾਹਮਣ ਅਤੇ ਇਸਲਾਮ ਦੇ ਕੱਟੜ ਮੌਲਾਣਿਆਂ ਵਲੋਂ ਨਿੱਤ ਦੀਆਂ ਸ਼ਕਾਇਤਾਂ ਕਾਰਨ ਉਸ ਹਰਮਨ ਪਿਆਰੇ ‘*ਸਮਰਾਟ ਅਕਬਰ` *ਨੇ ਵੀ ਗੁਰੂਬਾਣੀ ਦੀ (ਗੁਰੂ ਅੰਗਦ ਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਦੇ ੬੩ ਸਲੋਕਾਂ ਸਮੇਤ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਅਤੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਅਮਰਦਾਸ ਜੀ ਰਚਿਤ) ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ਪੇਸ਼ ਕਰਨ ਲਈ ਗੂਰੂ ਅਮਰਦਾਸ ਜੀ ਵਲ ਦੋ ਵਾਰ ਸ਼ਾਹੀ ਫ਼ੁਰਮਾਨ ਭੇਜਿਆ। ਬਾਬਾ ਜੇਠਾ ਜੀ (ਗੁਰੂ ਰਾਮਦਾਸ ਜੀ) ਨੇ ਦੋਵੇਂ ਵਾਰ ਦਿੱਲੀ ਦਰਬਾਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਪੁੱਜ ਕੇ ਸਮਰਾਟਵ ਅਕਬਰ ਦੀ ਤਸੱਲੀ ਕਰਾ ਦਿੱਤੀ। ਕੱਟੜ ਮੌਲਾਣੇ ਤੇ ਤੰਗ ਦਿਲ ਬ੍ਰਾਹਮਣ ਚੌਧਰੀ ਅਕਬਰ ਕੋਲੋਂ ਆਪਣੀ ਮਰਜ਼ੀ ਦਾ ਕਾਰਾ ਨਾ ਕਰਵਾ ਸਕੇ ਤਾਂ ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਨੇ ਅਕਬਰ ਦੇ ਬੇਟੇ ਸਲੀਮ ਨੂੰ ਗੁਰੂ-ਘਰ ਵਿਰੁੱਧ ਭੜਕਾਉਣਾ ਆਰੰਭ ਕਰ ਦਿੱਤਾ।
2- ਜਦ ੧੬ ਅਕਤੂਬਰ ਸਨ ੧੬੬੦ ਨੂੰ ਅਕਬਰ ਇਸ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਤੋਂ ਵਿਦਾ ਹੋ ਗਿਆ ਤਾਂ ਧਰਮ ਦੇ ਚੌਧਰੀਆਂ ਦੀ ਸਹਾਇਤਾ ਨਾਲ “*ਜਹਾਂਗੀਰ-ਰੂਪ ਸਲੀਮ” *ਦਿੱਲੀ ਦੇ ਤਖ਼ਤ ਦਾ ਮਾਲਕ ਬਣ ਬੈਠਾ। ਮਹਾਂਨ ਕੋਸ਼ ਦੇ ੪੯੭ ਸਫ਼ੇ ਦੀ ਟੂਕ ਵਿੱਚ ਭਾਈ ਕਾਨ੍ਹ ਸਿੰਘ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਇਸ ਦਾ ਪੂਰਾ ਨਾਮ- ‘ਨੂਰਉੱਦੀਨ ਮੁਹੰਮਦ ਜਹਾਂਗੀਰ ਗ਼ਾਜ਼ੀ` ਲਿਖਿਆ ਹੈ। ਗੁਰੂ ਅਰਜਨ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਵਿਰੁੱਧ, ਜਹਾਂਗੀਰ ਦੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਚਿਰਾਂ ਤੋ ਸੁਲਘ ਰਹੇ ਸਾੜੇ-ਭਾਂਬੜ ਦੇ ਦਰਸ਼ਨ। ਕਲਮ, ਭਾਈ ਕਾਨ੍ਹ ਸਿੰਘ ਜੀ ਨਾਭਾ ਦੀ - ਗੁਰੂ ਅਰਜਨ ਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਨਾਲ ਨਰਾਜ਼ਗੀ ਦਾ ਕਾਰਨ ਜਹਾਂਗੀਰ ਨੇ ਖ਼ੁੱਦ ਅਤੇ ਲੋਕਾਂ ਨੇ ਭਾਵੇ ਜਹਾਂਗੀਰ ਦੇ ਪੁੱਤਰ ਖ਼ੁਸਰੋ ਦੀ ਬਗ਼ਾਵਤ ਦਾ ਢੁੱਚਰ ਘੜਿ ਲਿਆ ਹੈ ਪਰ- ਇਤਿਹਾਸ ਦੀ ਡੂੰਘੇ ਖੋਜ ਤੋਂ ਪਤਾ ਲੱਗਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਜਹਾਂਗੀਰ ਦਾ ਵਿਰੋਧ ਕੇਵਲ ‘*ਮਜ਼ਹਬੀ ਤਅੱਸਬ` *ਹੀ ਸੀ। ਜਹਾਂਗੀਰ ਨੇ ਤਖ਼ਤ ਤੇ ਬੈਠਣ ਲੱਗਿਆਂ ‘ਪ੍ਰਣ`-*Vow*- ਧਾਰਨ ਕੀਤਾ ਸੀ ਕਿ “*ਮੈਂ ਮਜ਼ਹਬ ਇਸਲਾਮ ਦੀ ਹਮਾਯਤ ਅਤੇ ਰੱਖਿਆ ਕਰਾਂਗਾ”*- ਸੋ ਇਸ ਨੇ ਕੱਟੜ ਮੁਲਾਣੇ ਪਾਸ ਰੱਖ ਕੇ ਇਸ ਵਿੱਚ ਸਫ਼ਲਤਾ ਪ੍ਰਾਪ ਕੀਤੀ ਅਤੇ ‘*ਗ਼ਾਜ਼ੀ` *ਕਹਾਇਆ ਗੁਰੂ ਅਰਜਨ ਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਦਾ ਪ੍ਰਭਾਵ ਅਤੇ ਸਿੱਖ ਧਰਮ ਦਾ ਮੁਸਲਮਾਨਾਂ ਤੇ ਅਸਰ ਵੇਖਕੇ ਜਹਾਂਗੀਰ ਤੋਂ ਜਰਿਆ ਨਾ ਗਿਆ। ਇਹ ਗੱਲ ਉਸ ਨੇ ‘*ਆਪਣੇ ਸਨ ਜਲੂਸੀ ੧` *ਦੇ ਹਾਲ ਦੇਂਦਿਆਂ ਖ਼ੁਸਰੋ ਦੇ ਜ਼ਿਕਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਸਾਫ਼ ਲਿਖ ਦਿੱਤੀ ਹੈ`. . ਯਥਾ-. . ਇਸ ਤੋਂ ਅਗਲੀ ਲਿਖਤ ਉਰਦੂ ਲਿੱਪੀ ਦੀ ਫ਼ਾਰਸੀ ਜ਼ਬਾਨ ਵਿਚ, ‘ਬਿਆਸ ਦਰਿਆ ਦੇ ਕੰਢੇ ਗੋਇੰਦਵਾਲ ਵਿਚਲੇ ਗੁਰੂਦਰਬਾਰ ਨੂੰ ਉਸ *ਨੇ-** “ਦੁਕਾਨੇ ਬਾਤਲ” *ਭਾਵ, ਝੂਠ ਦੀ ਦੁਕਾਨ ਕਹਿ ਕੇ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਬੰਦ ਕਰ ਦੇਣ ਲਈ ਬੇਚੈਨੀ ਦਰਸਾਈ ਹੋਈ ਹੈ।
3- ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ਦੇ ਉੱਤਮ ਟੀਕਾਕਾਰ ਅਥਵਾ ਪ੍ਰਸਿੱਧ ਲੇਖਕ, ਪਰਲੋਕ ਵਾਸੀ ਪ੍ਰਿੰਸੀਪਲ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਸਿੰਘ ਜੀ ਡੀ. ਲਿਟ. ਰਚਿਤ ਪੁਸਤਕ ‘*ਜੀਵਨ-ਬ੍ਰਿਤਾਂਤ ਸ੍ਰੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਅਰਜਨ ਦੇਵ ਜੀ` *ਜੋ ਪਹਿਲੀ ਵਾਰ-ਸਨ ੧੯੬੭ ਵਿੱਚ ਅਤੇ ਜਿਸ ਦੀ ਦਸਵੀਂ ਛਾਪ ‘ਸਤੰਬਰ ੧੯੮੮` ਵਿੱਚ ਹੋਈ, ਦੇ ੭੫ ਤੇ “*ਤੁਜ਼ਕੇ ਜਹਾਂਗੀਰੀ” *ਦੇ ਹਵਾਲੇ ਨਾਲ ‘ਜਹਾਂਗੀਰ ਦੀ ਜ਼ਬਾਨੀ ਇਉਂ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਹੈ:- “ਗੋਇੰਦਵਾਲ ਵਿਚ, ਜਿਹੜਾ ਕਿ ਦਰਿਆ ਬਿਆਸ ਦੇ ਕੰਢੇ ਉੱਤੇ ਹੈ, ਪੀਰਾਂ ਬਜ਼ੁਰਗਾਂ ਦੇ ਵੇਸ ਵਿੱਚ ਅਰਜਨ ਨਾਮੀ ਇੱਕ ਹਿੰਦੂ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਸੀ, ਜਿਸ ਨੇ ਬਹੁਤ ਸਾਰੇ ਭੋਲੇ ਭਾਲੇ ਹਿੰਦੂਆਂ, ਸਗੋਂ ਮੂਰਖ ਤੇ ਬੇਸਮਝ ਮੁਸਲਮਾਨਾ ਨੂੰ ਭੀ ਅਪਣਾ ਸ਼ਰਧਾਲੂ ਬਣਾ ਕੇ ਆਪਣ ਵਲੀ ਅਤੇ ਪੀਰ ਹੋਣ ਦਾ ਢੋਲ ਬੜਾ ਉੱਚਾ ਵਜਾ ਰਖਿਆ ਸੀ। …. ਤਿੰਨ ਚਾਰ ਪੀੜੀਆਂ ਤੋਂ ਇਹ ਦੁਕਾਨ ਚਲਾ ਰੱਖੀ ਹੈ। *ਢੇਰ ਸਮੇ ਤੋਂ ਮੇਰੇ ਦਿਲ ਵਿੱਚ ਖ਼ਿਆਲ ਉਠ ਰਿਹਾ ਸੀ ਕਿ ਇਸ ਝੂਠ ਦੀ ਦੁਕਾਨ ਨੂੰ ਬੰਦ ਕਰਨਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ. *ਜਾਂ ਉਸ (ਗੁਰੂ) ਨੂੰ ਮੁਸਲਮਾਨੀ ਫ਼ਿਰਕੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਲੈ ਆਉਣਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ. . *ਉਸ (ਗੁਰੂ ਅਰਜਨ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ) ਦਾ ਘਰ ਘਾਟ, ਸਾਰਾ ਮਾਲ ਅਸਬਾਬ ਜ਼ਬਤ ਕਰਕੇ ਮੁਰਤਜ਼ਾ ਖ਼ਾਂ ਦੇ ਹਵਾਲੇ ਕਰਦਿੱਤਾ ਕਿ ਯਾਸਾ ਦੇ ਕਾਨੂੰਨ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਦੰਡ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਜਾਵੇ “। *ਇਸ ਸ਼ਾਹੀ ਹੁਕਮ ਦੀ ਤਾਮੀਲ ਵਿੱਚ ਗੁਰੂ ਅਰਜਨ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਨੂੰ ੩੦ ਮਈ ਸਨ ੧੬੦੬ ਨੂੰ ਭਾਵ ਤਖ਼ਤ ਤੇ ਬੈਠਣ ਦੇ ੭ ਮਹੀਨਿਆਂ ਦੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਘਰੋਂ ਗ੍ਰਿਫ਼ਤਾਰ ਕਰਵਾ ਕੇ ਅਜੇਹੇ ਜੱਲਾਦ ਹਾਕਮ ਦੇ ਸਪੁਰਦ ਕਰ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਜਿਸ ਨੇ ਕਈ ਦਿਨ ਬੜੀ ਨਿਰਦਇਆਤਾ ਭਰੇ ਤਸੀਹੇ ਦੇਂਦੇ ਰਹਿ ਕੇ “ਪਰ ਕਾ ਬੁਰਾ ਨ ਰਾਖਹੁ ਚੀਤ ॥ ਤੁਮ ਕਉ ਦੁਖੁ ਨਹੀ ਭਾਈ ਮੀਤ ॥“ {ਪੰਨਾ-੩੮੬) ਸਰਬਤ ਨੂੰ ਸੁਖੀ ਕਰਨ ਦਾ ੳਪਦੇਸ਼ ਦਿਰੜ ਕਰਾ ਰਹੇ ਸਭਨਾਂ ਦੇ ਸੱਜਣ-ਪਿਆਰੇ ਗੁਰਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਨੂੰ ਬੇਰਹਿਮੀ ਨਾਲ ਸ਼ਹੀਦ ਕਰ ਦਿੱਤਾ।
4- *ਗੁਰੂ ਹਰਿਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ *ਨੂੰ ੩੦੦ ਫ਼ੁਟ ਉੱਚੀ ਖ਼ੁਸ਼ਕ ਪਹਾੜੀ ਤੇ ਬਣੇ ਗਵਾਲੀਅਰ ਦੇ ਕਿਲੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਬੰਦ ਰਖਣਾ, ਨਵੇ ਤੋਂ ਨਵੇ ਬਹਾਨੇ ਨਾਲ ਗੁਰਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਤੇ ਮੁਗ਼ਲੀਆ ਫ਼ੌਜਾਂ ਦੇ ਹਮਲੇ ਹੁੰਦੇ ਰਹਿਣੇ। ਰੋਜ਼ ਦੀਆਂ ਨਿਤ ਨਵੀਆਂ ਛੇੜਖ਼ਾਨੀਆਂ ਤੋਂ ਆਖ਼ਰ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਜੀ ਨੂੰ ਸਦਾ ਲਈ ਪੰਜਾਬ ਤਿਆਗਣਾ ਪਿਆ। ਵੈਸਾਖ ਸੰਮਤ ੧੬੭੮ ਦੇ ਅਵਤਾਰੀ ਹੋਏ ੧੭ ਸਾਲ ਦੇ ਸਾਹਿਬਜ਼ਾਦਾ ਤੇਗ਼ ਬਹਾਦਰ ਜੀ ਨੂੰ ਛੱਡ ਕੇ ਮਾਘ ਮਹੀਨੇ ਸੰਮਤ ੧੬੮੭ ਦੇ ਜਨਮੇ ੮ ਵਰ੍ਹਿਆਂ ਦੇ ਸਾਹਿਬਜ਼ਾਦਾ ਹਰਿਰਾਏ ਜੀ ਨੂੰ ਚੇਤ ਸੰਮਤ ੧੬੯੫ ਵਿੱਚ ਗੁਰਤਾ ਦੇ ਮਾਲਕ ਬਣਿਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਔਰੰਗਜ਼ੇਬ ਨੇ ਦਿੱਲੀ ਤਲਬ ਕੀਤਾ ਤਾਂ ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਨੇ ਆਪਣੇ ਅਤੇ ਫਿਰ ਸਾਵਣ ਸੰਮਤ-੧੭੧੩ ਨੂੰ ਅਵਤਾਰੀ ਹੋਏ ਸਾਹਿਬਜ਼ਾਦਾ ਹਰਿ ਕ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਨ ਜੀ ਨੂੰ ਕਤਕ ਸੰਮਤ ੧੭੧੮ ਕੇਵਲ ਪੰਜ ਸਾਲ ਦੀ ਉਮਰੇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਨੂੰ ਗੁਰਿਆਈ ਦੀ ਜ਼ਿਮੇਵਾਰੀ ਨਿਭਾਦਿਆ ਔਰੰਗਜ਼ੇਬ ਨੇ ਦਿੱਲੀ ਬੁਲਾ ਲਿਆ ਜਿਥੇ ਉਹ ਅਜੇਹੇ ਬਿਮਾਰ ਹੋਏ ਕਿ ਚੇਤਰ ਸੰਮਤ ੧੭੨੧ ਨੂੰ ਆਪਣੇ ਦਾਦਾ ਜੀ ਤੇਗ਼ ਬਹਾਦਰ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਜੋ ਸੰਮਤ ੧੬੭੮ ਦੇ ਅਵਤਾਰੀ ਹੋ ਕੇ ਹੁਣ ੪੩ ਵਰਿਆਂ ਦੇ ਚੁੱਕੇ ਨੂੰ ਗੁਰਿਆਈ ਸੌਂਪ ਕੇ ਆਪ- “*ਤਿਥੈ ਕਾਲੁ ਨ ਸੰਚਰੈ ਜੋਤੀ ਜੋਤਿ ਸਮਾਇ ॥“ {੫੫} -ਸਰੀਰਕ ਰੂਪ ਵਿੱਚ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਤੋਂ ਵਿਦਾ ਹੋ ਗਏ। ਗੁਰੂ ਤੇਗ਼ ਬਹਾਦਰ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਨੂੰ ਜਿਵੇਂ ਸ਼ਹੀਦ ਕੀਤਾ ਅਤੇ ਦਸ਼ਮੇਸ਼ ਜੀ ਦੇ ਪ੍ਰਵਾਰ ਸਮੇਤ ਸਾਰੇ ਘਰ ਘਾਟ ਨਾਲ ਜੋ ਕੁੱਝ ਮੁਗ਼ਲ ਸ਼ਾਹੀ ਨੇ ਕੀਤਾ ਉਸ ਸਾਰੇ ਦੁਖਾਂਤ ਨੂੰ ਅਥਵਾ ਉਪਰੋਕਤ ਲਿਖਤ ਤੋਂ ਯਾਦ ਵਿੱਚ ਆ ਰਹੇ ਸਾਰੇ ਮੁਗ਼ਲੀਆਂ ਕਹਿਰ ਨੂੰ ਯਾਦ ਵਿੱਚ ਰੱਖਦਿਆਂ ਹੇਠ ਲਿਖੇ ਗੰਭੀਰ ਸ਼ੰਕੇ ਬਾਰੇ ਆਪਣੇ ਵਿਚਾਰ ਲਿਖ ਭੇਜੋ ਜੀ-
‘ਝੂਠ ਦੀ ਦੁਕਾਨ` ਕਹਿ ਕੇ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਬੰਦ ਕਰ ਦੇਣ ਦੀ ਕਸਮ ਖਾ ਰਹੇ ਸਮਰਾਟ ਜਹਾਂਗੀਰ ਨੇ ਜਦ ਸਾਰੇ ਘਰੋਗੀ ਮਾਲ ਅਸਬਾਬ ਰੂਪ ਘਰ ਘਾਟ ਨੂੰ ਜ਼ਬਤ ਕਰ ਲਿਆ ਤਾਂ ਗੁਰੂ ਬਾਣੀ ਦਾ ਉਹ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ (ੳ) - ਨਿਰਸੰਦੇਹ ਬੜੀਆਂ ਔਕੜਾਂ ਤੇ ਮਿਹਨਤ ਨਾਲ ਇਕੱਤਰ ਕੀਤੀ ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ਦਾ ਅਮੁੱਕ ਭੰਡਾਰਾ - (ਅ) ‘ਆਦਿ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ` ਗੁਰੂ ਅਰਜਨ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਲਈ ਜੀਵਨ ਤੋਂ ਵੀ ਕਈ ਗੁਣਾ ਵੱਧ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਅਤੇ ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਦਾ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਉਹ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਗੁਰੂਬਾਣੀ ਦਾ ਅਥਵਾ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਗਿਆਨ ਦਾ ਵਿਸ਼ਾਲ ਭੰਡਾਰਾ ਤੇ ਇਕੋ ਇੱਕ ਅਨਮੋਲ ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨਾ ਹੈ- (ੲ) -ਜਿਸ ਦੇ ਲਿਖਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਮਹਾਂਪੁਰਖ ਸਦਾ ਲਈ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਤਿਆਗ ਚੁੱਕੇ ਸਨ, ਜਿਸ ਦਾ ਬਦਲ ਕਿਤੇਂ ਵੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਸੀ ਮਿਲ ਸਕਣਾ- (ਸ) -ਜਹਾਂਗੀਰ ਦੇ ਬਚਨਾ ਵਾਲੀ “ਝੂਠ ਦੀ ਦੁਕਾਨ” ਨੂੰ ਸਦਾ ਲਈ ਬੰਦ ਕਰਦੇਣ ਲਈ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ (ਸਾਹਿਬ) ਦਾ ਖੁਰਾ ਖੋਜ ਮਿਟਾ ਦੇਣਾ ਮੁਗ਼ਲੀਆ ਸਰਕਾਰ ਨੇ ਕੀ ਜ਼ਰੂਰੀ ਹੀ ਨਾ ਸਮਝਿਆ ਕਿ ਜਾਂ ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਲੱਭਾ ਹੀ ਨਾ? (ਹ) - ਇਹ ਗੱਲ ਸੋਚੀ ਵੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਜਾ ਸਕਦੀ ਕਿ ਜਿਸ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਦੇ ਪਹਿਲੇ ਪ੍ਰਕਾਸ਼ ਦਿਵਸ ਨੂੰ ਕਥਿਤ ਤੌਰ ਤੇ ਭਾਦੋਂ ਸੁਦੀ ਏਕਮ ਸੰਮਤ ੧੬੬੧ ਕਹਿ ਕੇ ਬੜੇ ਵਾਜਿਆਂ ਗਾਜਿਆਂ ਨਾਲ ਉਸ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਦਾ ਪਹਿਲਾ ਪ੍ਰਕਾਸ਼ ਦਿਹਾੜਾ ਮਨਾਇਆ ਜਾ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ, ਅਤੇ ਜਦ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਗਿਆਨ ਦਾ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਵਡਾ ਵੈਰੀ ਬ੍ਰਾਹਮਣ ਵੀ ਕਿਸੇ ਨਾ ਕਿਸੇ ਸ਼ਕਲ ਵਿੱਚ ਮੁਗ਼ਲ ਸਮਰਾਟ ਦਾ ਨੇੜੂ ਬਣਿਆ ਹੀ ਰਿਹਾ ਸੀ, ਅਜੇਹੀ ਹਾਲਤ ਵਿੱਚ ਇਹ ਕਹਿਣਾ ਮੂਰਖਤਾਈ ਹੋਵੇਗੀ ਕਿ ਕਰਤਾਰ ਪੁਰ ਪਏ ਉਸ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਦਾ ਮੁਗ਼ਲਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਪਤਾ ਹੀ ਨਾ ਸੀ ਲੱਗਾ?
ਦਾਸਰੇ ਦੀ ਸਦਬਸਤਾ ਜੋਦੜੀ-
*ਕੀ ਕੋਈ ਸੱਜਣ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਸੰਨ ੧੭੧੮ ਤੋਂ ਪਹਿਲਾਂ ਦੀ ਕੋਈ ਭਰੋਸੇ ਜੋਗ ਲਿਖਤ ਜਾਂ ਕਿਸੇ ਅਜੇਹੀ ਅਕੱਟ ਦਲੀਲ ਦੀ ਦੱਸ ਦਾਸਰੇ ਨੂੰ ਪਾ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਤੋਂ ਯਕੀਨ ਬਣ ਜਾਵੇ ਕਿ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਦੇ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਵਧੀਆਂ ਜਾਸੂਸੀ ਮਹਿਕਮੇ ਦੀ ਮਾਲਕ ਮੁਗ਼ਲਸ਼ਾਹੀ ਨੇ ਸਾਡਾ ਉਹ ‘ਆਦਿ ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਜੀ` ਕਿਸ ਮਜਬੂਰੀ ਕਾਰਨ ਜ਼ਬਤ ਨਾ ਕੀਤਾ? ਉਸ ਆਦਿ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਬਾਰੇ ਲਿਖਾਰੀਆਂ ਨੇ, ਵਿਹਲੜ ਸਾਧਾਂ ਨੇ ਅਤੇ ਪੁਜਾਰੀਆਂ ਤੇ ਕਈ ਹਾਸੋ ਹੀਣੀਆਂ (ਕਈ ਮਹੀਨੇ ਦਰਿਆ ਬਆਸ ਵਿੱਚ ਪਿਆ ਰਿਹਾ ਤੇ ਸੁਕੇ ਦਾ ਸੁੱਕਾ ਮੁੜ ਪ੍ਰਗਟ ਹੋ ਗਿਆ) ਲਿਖ ਪਰਚਾਰੀਆਂ ਹੋਇਆ ਹਨ। ਕਹਾਣੀਆਂ ਤਾਂ ਲਿਖ ਲਈਆਂ ਪਰ ਉਸ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਬਾਰੇ ਮੁਗ਼ਲਸ਼ਾਹੀ ਚੁੱਪ ਦੀ ਚੱਪ ਦਰਸਾਈ? ਕੋਈ ਗੁਰਮੁਖ ਇਸ ਰਹਸ ਤੋਂ ਪਰਦਾ ਚੁੱਕ ਸਕੇਗਾ?
ਗੁਰਬਖ਼ਸ਼ ਸਿੰਘ ਕਾਲਾ ਅਫ਼ਗਾਨਾ


http://www.sikhmarg.com/​





 .from the link

http://www.sikhmarg.com/2007/0916-kujh-shanke.html

reply by Brother Bijla Singh Ji

*Response to Kala Afghana

*The article by Afghana is clearly attacking the root of Sikhi. According to him, if Kartarpuri Bir was lost then how did the Sikhs reacquire Bani? In other words, he is questioning the Guru Granth Sahib, the Bani we bow our heads to because if the original Bir was lost and could not be reacquired or rewritten then how do we have the Bani today? If there is some other purpose of him writing such an article then he should’ve explained what the real “problem” is for him and what is he trying to solve? Here is the response point by point. I don’t guarantee it to be 100% correct as everyone is bound to make mistakes.

*1)* Which historical source states that Guru Raamdas Ji was sent to Delhi twice? There are at least two sources written by Muslims of that time that clearly state that Akbar himself came to meet Guru Sahib and was satisfied by Guru Sahib. Muslims raised hue and cry over Bani only when “The Adi Granth” was written. During Guru Amar Das Ji’s time, the complaints were filed for breaking the caste system by requiring everyone to sit in pangat.

*2)* Jahangir was long dead before 1660. He sat on the throne in 1605. Even if we assume Afghana wrote Samat 1660, it converts to 1603 AD which is still incorrect. Yes, the reason for going against Guru Sahib was purely religious.

*3)* If Jahangir ordered all the possessions of Guru Sahib to be seized then why weren’t Darbar Sahib, land of Amritsar, Khadur Sahib, Goindwal Sahib etc. seized also? Is there any evidence that all possessions of Guru Sahib were confiscated? Only Prof. Sahib Singh can explain since Afghana is using his work.

*4)* Guru Sahib is above emotions and sorrows of this world. It is not possible that Guru Sahib was so agitated and frustrated at the hands of the Mughals that he had to leave Punjab. Guru Sahib does everything according to His will. If hill kings and 1 million Mughal forces could not get Guru Gobind Singh Ji to vacate the fort then how is it possible for the same forces to force Guru Sahib to leave Punjab? Guru Sahib never submitted to any ruler. Instead, he raised his head high and faced the tyrants with full confidence and determination. During the reign of Aurangzeb, oppression was at the peak but it was during this time that Guru Sahib came back to Punjab and founded the city of Anandpur Sahib. Would Afghana be kind enough to explain this to me as to why Aurangzeb let Guru Sahib enter Punjab? If Guru Sahib was forced out of Punjab then why wasn’t he followed in other parts of the country? Such an accusation by Afghana is an insult to Guru Sahib.

*Here are answers to his questions:*

‘ਝੂਠ ਦੀ ਦੁਕਾਨ` ਕਹਿ ਕੇ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਬੰਦ ਕਰ ਦੇਣ ਦੀ ਕਸਮ ਖਾ ਰਹੇ ਸਮਰਾਟ ਜਹਾਂਗੀਰ ਨੇ ਜਦ ਸਾਰੇ ਘਰੋਗੀ ਮਾਲ ਅਸਬਾਬ ਰੂਪ ਘਰ ਘਾਟ ਨੂੰ ਜ਼ਬਤ ਕਰ ਲਿਆ

There is no evidence to support such a claim. If this is true then why weren’t other prominent Sikhs arrested as well and their properties seized? Why wasn’t Guru Sahib’s family arrested and killed in the same manner? Why weren’t Gurdwaras seized such as Darbar Sahib, Tara Taran Sahib, Santokh Sar Sahib etc? It is because Jahangir wanted to arrest Guru Sahib only so he could stop the spread of Sikhi. Further, Guru Sahib was given the punishment such a way that no blood would be spilled. This shows that Guru Sahib was considered a holy religious person and it was considered a grave sin to spill the blood of a religious person. Muslims call Guru Sahib “darvish” in their works.

ਗੁਰੂ ਬਾਣੀ ਦਾ ਉਹ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਜਿਸ ਦੇ ਲਿਖਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਮਹਾਂਪੁਰਖ ਸਦਾ ਲਈ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਤਿਆਗ ਚੁੱਕੇ ਸਨ, ਜਿਸ ਦਾ ਬਦਲ ਕਿਤੇਂ ਵੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਸੀ ਮਿਲ ਸਕਣਾ ਕੀ ਕੋਈ ਸੱਜਣ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਸੰਨ ੧੭੧੮ ਤੋਂ ਪਹਿਲਾਂ ਦੀ ਕੋਈ ਭਰੋਸੇ ਜੋਗ ਲਿਖਤ ਜਾਂ ਕਿਸੇ ਅਜੇਹੀ ਅਕੱਟ ਦਲੀਲ ਦੀ ਦੱਸ ਦਾਸਰੇ ਨੂੰ ਪਾ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਤੋਂ ਯਕੀਨ ਬਣ ਜਾਵੇ ਕਿ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਦੇ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਵਧੀਆਂ ਜਾਸੂਸੀ ਮਹਿਕਮੇ ਦੀ ਮਾਲਕ ਮੁਗ਼ਲਸ਼ਾਹੀ ਨੇ ਸਾਡਾ ਉਹ ‘ਆਦਿ ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਜੀ` ਕਿਸ ਮਜਬੂਰੀ ਕਾਰਨ ਜ਼ਬਤ ਨਾ ਕੀਤਾ?

Bhai Gurdas Ji passed away in Samat 1694 which is 1637. He lived during the time of Guru Hargobind Ji. Hence, his Vaar “Chatham Pir…”. He lived for 31 years after Guru Sahib was martyred. This proves that writer of the Bani was alive and could rewrite it. Bhai Banno’s Bir, the copy of the original Kartarpuri Bir, was available and there is no evidence that this copy was also seized. Further, it is the same Prof. Sahib Singh, whose reference Afghana relies upon, who claims that Bani existed in the form of pothis which were available to Guru Sahib. So if we assume that the Adi Granth was seized then pothis as well as a copy of the Granth were available. It is foolish to assume that the Granth which Guru Sahib and Sikhs spent so much time and effort to write was not made a copy of. Prof. Sahib Singh in Aad Bir Bare states that Guru Sahib had made another copy of it before sending it to Lahore for binding. I highly doubt Afghana missed this point in Prof. Sahib Singh’s writings. He is purposely ignoring this fact.

Afghana is asking for a valid reliable source written prior to 1718 but he himself is basing his arguments on sources written in 20th century. A person has to be really foolish to ask for concrete evidence from sources older than 18th century to seek answers of questions based on 20th century sources i.e. Mahan Kosh, Prof. Sahib Singh. Has Afghana studied history himself? I doubt it. What evidence does he have to support such preposterous accusations? 

He states that “spy department” of the Mughal government was the best of best then perhaps he could provide some names of the Mughal spies in Guru Darbar. It is absolutely ridiculous to claim that there were spies in Guru Arjan Dev Ji’s Darbar because Guru Sahib was no threat to the political administration of the government. It would make sense to have spies in Guru Hargobind Ji’s army but what is the need for it when the “victim” possesses no threat to the throne or is raising no political revolt? Jahangir mentions in his memoirs that he despised Guru Sahib. He makes no mention of the Granth. Bani was highly respected among the Sikhs but nonetheless, Guru Arjan Sahib was the Guru and arresting him meant stopping the spread of Sikhi. Seizing a Granth would not have made any difference as it was of no value to the government. If Adi Granth was confiscated then the question has to be asked as to why other vast property and Gurdwaras were not seized? Why weren’t other Sikhs like Bhai Gurdas Ji, Baba Buddha Ji arrested? Why wasn’t family of Guru Sahib arrested? If destroying literature of the Sikhs was the goal of the government then confiscating Janam Sakhis, Vaars and Kabits by Bhai Gurdas Ji, Soochak Parsang Ka by Bhai Behlo Ji and Granth of Baba Binod Ji should’ve been confiscated as well. But such never happened. So I ask Kala Afghana to bring forth some reliable evidence from a valid source written prior to 1718 to base his arguments. 

At last, even if we assume the Granth was seized and could not be replaced, the Bani still could be rewritten by Guru Sahib Himself who had the same Jot (Nanak). As is clear in Gurbani that the Jot in all ten bodies was the same. Hence, Jot that supervised writing of Granth during Jahangir could reveal bani the same way later on and it happened during Aurangzeb’s time which resulted in Damdami Bir. Several copies from this Bir were made that exist today. Many copies from earlier times exist today which bear the signatures of Guru Har Rai Ji, Guru Har Krishan Ji and Guru Tegh Bahadur Ji. Had Afghana studied little bit of Sikh history he would’ve known these facts but a sell-out has no purpose other than to attack Sikhi and raise doubts in the minds of naïve Sikhs. Such a self-styled government scholar deserved to be excommunicated and should remain outside the circles of the Panth.
  from the link

A Foolish Article By Kala Afghana - The Voice of Sikh Youth

Then Bhai Gurpreet Singh Sumra took the issue towards Shri Dasham Granth Sahib Ji,while so far we were talking about Shri Guru Granth Sahib Ji only.


Let us see what happned next.



Post included Both by Bhai Bijla Singh Ji and Bhai Sumra



> Gurpreet Singh decided to respond to my reply which was published on Sikhmarg site. As one can see his response is not even remotely related to the subject. My response is at the end.
> 
> 
> QUOTE
> ...


 
Next there was another posts of responce and reply.



> This is his second response. As one can see he has chosen to divert the topic instead of discussing the core "masla" of Afghana. He calls himself a Sikh and a scholar but enjoys porn and has his favourite porn stories picked out instead of favourite sakhis. The topic was never about Dasam Granth but as always such people have nothing else but Chrittars to talk about.
> 
> Dear Editor,
> 
> ...


 



> Mr. Gurpreet Singh, questions that I wrote in my post were for you to answer which you failed in terribly. Level of immaturity and idiocy shown in your reply is simply astonishing. I wrote what I believe in but obviously you failed to understand anything which suggests to me that your radar is probably jammed and receives no signal whatsoever.
> 
> 
> QUOTE
> ...


 

Well that all was there so far taken from 

A Foolish Article By Kala Afghana - The Voice of Sikh Youth

Das can so far say single thing.

Before 2007 das use to think that Sirdar Sahib Kala Afghana Ji and thier fellow guys are Sikhs and misguided but they love the faith.Das never thought them to do anything with communism or leftist mindset.Das was told about thier leftist idealogy by RSS guys.Das never trusted RSS either as they do have Hindutva Agenda.They do not like Muslims and Christians while Das finds both faith very much a form of Sikhi.

One more thing about das that he has been part of the govt agency who are still fighing leftist(MCC/Naxlites etc.).

It was only after das met S. GJS Lamba JI,Dr. Anokh Singh JI and Kanwar Ajeet Singh Ji that das belived that there is something red/left with Kala Afghana Ji and his fellow people as these there Singh's das mentioned above are both Anti to Kala Afghanaism and RSS.

After this das used his own sets rule while he used in his in job to counter leftists.

Das found thier modus operandi to counter the logic by going off the topic,abuses ,vulger talk and personal attacks.All is shown over there.

Das has done the case study of Arya Samaj and Rama Krishna Mission.Both are ruined by planted comrades(Leftists).Swami Aganivesh has ruined Arya Samaj.It was OK but intellectula RK Mission of Swami Vivekananda getting spoiled pains any spritual person.

Funds for faith divertted for poltical agenda which is anti faith.

Panth is in Chardi Kala and will remain so.But one of the essential part of the Panth "Sikh Missionaries" who are must to save us from Brahmanical supperstions invading us and to develop "no non sense" appraoch in us das finds is plaguded by leftist.

Time has come ,ie for the survival of "Sikh Misssionaries" our best reformers to check the planted leftists and remove them.Else they will go the way of Arya Samaj or RK Mission.

Das is touching the doubt casting on Shri Guru Granth Sahib Ji by them and not on Shri Dasham Granth Sahib Ji at all.So kindly stick to the topic.

Some verses without Ragas or Mahala(like Japu Ji Sahib or Mardana heading bearing verse) or without name of "Nanak" in them could be or are on thier target of "Logic".

Reason for das posting such things is to let Sangat gets some info.

Akal Bless.


----------



## lalihayer (Oct 28, 2008)

_"Some verses without Ragas or Mahala(like Japu Ji Sahib or Mardana heading bearing verse) or without name of "Nanak" in them could be or are on thier target of "Logic"."_

Can you please be more specific?
Fateh,


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Oct 28, 2008)

Gurfateh

Like we have Ramkail Mahala 3 Anand.

There are vseres in Guru Granth Sahib Ji without term Mahala or Raga.

Some verse do not have term Nanak in them.like Ram Nam Ur Me Gaye Ja Ke Sam Nahi Koye Jis Simrat Sankat Mite Daras Toharo Hoye.


----------

